# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Possible for multiple summarized values?

## trolle

Can I show multiple summaries of values in a pivot?

I want to total, average, min and max.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

Yes, just drag the same field into the Values area and choose to set the field summarisation by Sum. Average, Min, Max

----------

